
How Vodafone-Subsidiary Cable and Wireless Aided GCHQ’s Spying Efforts - robin_reala
http://international.sueddeutsche.de/post/103543418200/snowden-leaks-how-vodafone-subsidiary-cable
======
secfirstmd
All this knowledge and unfortunately, zero sign of any real policy change.

